
Google AI begins battle with humanity’s best Go player tonight - davidiach
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/03/google-ai-begins-battle-with-humanitys-best-go-player-tonight/
======
Desustorm
This will be very interesting. The European champion is a 2-dan, whereas the
World champion is a 9-dan. While Google beat the 2-dan 5-0, a 9-dan is
expected to win 95% of games versus a 2-dan.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_ranks_and_ratings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_ranks_and_ratings)

